# VIA Preference Raffle (and return to France?)



## Anderson (Oct 3, 2015)

So, there's a raffle going on over at VIA Preference for up to 10K points, and you get one entry per $100 spent (up to 5 entries). Not bad...but there's a funny quirk about it:

https://www.viapreference.com/public/docs/Win_your_Way_Rules_2015.pdf

In order to qualify under the "no purchase necessary" rules, you can _also_ enter by sending in an essay of at least 250 words (English or French should qualify) about why you like VIA Preference. It's not clear whether spending money on VIA will count for up to 5 entries _and_ spending will get up to 5 entries (for a total of 10); it's pretty clear that VIA isn't expecting people to bother with the essay route (trying to determine whether entries need to be hand-written versus typed is also a fun question, since it says "no copies"). Also not clear is whether money spent now for travel outside the period in question will count.

The other thing that showed up curiously, on the Preference website, was the following redemption option on my landing page:



> 2,500
> Points


France - Generic
One-way - Economy

It doesn't show up elsewhere and there's nothing mentioned on the site anywhere I can find, but it looks like VIA _might_ have returned to offering TGV tickets as a redemption choice.

Finally, an interesting note from the contest T&C is that VIA values their points at $0.08/point (Canadian, of course).


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 4, 2015)

Anderson I'm not seeing anything about that. 

I also just logged into my VIA Preference Account (took me awhile to remember the number) and noticed that points from a Canadian Trip I took last April, partially paid for via a travel voucher given to me when the Ocean's HEP gave out in Truro, Nova Sscotia (I assume it's too late to follow-up) never posted. I guess this travel voucher made the whole intinerary invalidated for points, or was my number missing.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 4, 2015)

(What aren't you seeing? The raffle offer or the France bit? I'm going to call on the raffle...and incidentally ask on the "write in to enter" bit as well).


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 4, 2015)

Didn't specify just seeing the raffle.

Seeing nothing about writing in as a way to enter.


----------



## Anderson (Oct 4, 2015)

SubwayNut said:


> Didn't specify just seeing the raffle.
> 
> Seeing nothing about writing in as a way to enter.


Check paragraph 4 of the T&C.


----------

